# jail set allow.chflags=1



## balanga (May 19, 2019)

Is there any way to set allow.chflags=1 as a default when creating a jail?

If often get caught out by this error http://www.freebsdonline.com/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=1016 and would like to set the above as a default if possible.


----------



## zirias@ (May 19, 2019)

Well, like setting any other default, by specifying it in /etc/jail.conf _outside_ any jail section?

But I'd say the better way would be to `make installworld` (with an appropriate `DESTDIR`) from outside the jail.


----------



## balanga (May 19, 2019)

Looking at  https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/jails-tuning.html it seems as though it can be done, but am unsure where to set it... sysctl.conf or loader.conf or jail.conf


----------



## balanga (May 19, 2019)

Zirias said:


> Well, like setting any other default, by specifying it in /etc/jail.conf _outside_ any jail section?
> 
> But I'd say the better way would be to `make installworld` (with an appropriate `DESTDIR`) from outside the jail.



I thought that jails did not have access to space outside the jail...


----------



## zirias@ (May 19, 2019)

balanga said:


> I thought that jails did not have access to space outside the jail...


So? That doesn't mean you can't access your jail from outside...


----------



## balanga (May 19, 2019)

Zirias said:


> So? That doesn't mean you can't access your jail from outside...



I'm not sure I understand... I'm running `make installworld` inside the jail so DESTDIR must also be inside the jail AIUI...


----------

